# Need valuable tax service? Joe is the man!



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello to the Uber fam,

I have to let everyone know how great my experience has been with Joe Strazyk, CPA. I've been an Uber driver for over 5 years now and have amassed over 20,000 trips as a 4.95 driver and Joe has been a tremendous help along the way. I highly recommend anyone that is unsure of their tax liabilities to utilize Joe's service. He is worth every penny!

I 100% vouch for this guy. Here is his website for reference:
Home - (starzykcpa.com)

Happy driving everyone :smiles:


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Anybody else have experience with this CPA?


----------

